# Lounge > Home and Garden >  Breaking Ground in the winter

## jabjab

Just got our plans on the infill approved from the city. Will probably take roughly 3-4 weeks to actually get the building permit. I obviously want to start digging ground sooner than later but not sure if its worth the extra cost to heat the concrete and dealing with cold temps.

Has anyone on here broke ground and laid foundation in the winter months? Looking for first hand experience

----------


## ExtraSlow

It'll be March before you need to worry. Won't be that cold. Giv'er

----------


## mr2mike

Concrete company know the right mix. But they do tend to charge more.

Not an earth guy but what about frost heave and shifting? That a thing?

----------


## gwill

your concrete guys add more chemicals to have it cure in cold weather. You won't be heating the concrete. Should be pretty easy to price out the difference on pouring in Feb vs April and then decide if the extra few bucks is worth it for getting house completed sooner.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Earth guy says fucknit

----------


## mr2mike

> You won't be heating the concrete.



It's as if it's an exothermic reaction.

----------


## schurchill39

> It's as if it's an exothermic reaction.



Science rules 

BILL! BILL! BILL! BILL!

----------

